
The Open-Closed Principle is poorly described - creamyhorror
https://codeblog.jonskeet.uk/2013/03/15/the-open-closed-principle-in-review/
======
creamyhorror
Another modernised statement of the OCP:

[https://softwareengineering.stackexchange.com/a/348114](https://softwareengineering.stackexchange.com/a/348114)

 _> Derek Elkins: A more abstract and relevant statement of the OCP is: "a
component should allow for extension without need of violating its abstraction
boundaries". I would go further and say a more modern rendition is: "a
component should enforce its abstraction boundaries but allow for extension"._

